# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về vân gỗ

## vgreen23

​  ​  ​ *Wood textures*​ *56 JPG | 2094x2950 | 350 dpi | 124,3 mb*​

  [download][/download]

Letitbit | Deposit | Rapidshare (part 1) | Rapidshare (part 2) | Ifolder (part 1) | Ifolder (part 2)[/code]

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=2320

----------

